# Hacker russi: "Domani attacco irreparabile all'Italia."



## Toby rosso nero (29 Maggio 2022)

Minaccia cyberterroristica all'Italia da parte del gruppo filorusso Killnet.
Il messaggio inoltrato:
"30 maggio - 05:00 il punto d'incontro è l'Italia!
Sono sempre stato interessato a una domanda: la Russia generalmente supporta le nostre attività? Dal momento che faremo un colpo irreparabile in Italia a causa della guerra con Anonymous. Saremo almeno ricordati nella nostra terra natale?"

Cybersicurezza in allarme.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Minaccia cyberterroristica all'Italia da parte del gruppofilorusso Killnet.
> Il messaggio inoltrato:
> "30 maggio - 05:00 il punto d'incontro è l'Italia!
> Sono sempre stato interessato a una domanda: la Russia generalmente supporta le nostre attività? Dal momento che faremo un colpo irreparabile in Italia a causa della guerra con Anonymous. Saremo almeno ricordati nella nostra terra natale?"
> ...



In questa guerra siamo riusciti nella missione impossibile di renderci più odiosi degli ammerigani. Perché noi per fare vaccate autolesioniste siamo sempre in prima linea.

Potessimo, chiederemmo alla NATO di farci entrare, se non ne facessimo già parte.

Poi venitemi a dire che non esiste una combutta per fare fuori questo paese. Se non cominciamo ad impiccare i delinquenti che ci governano facciamo una brutta fine anche prima del previsto. Ma mi raccomando, continuiamo a fregarcene come dei beati dementi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Minaccia cyberterroristica all'Italia da parte del gruppo filorusso Killnet.
> Il messaggio inoltrato:
> "30 maggio - 05:00 il punto d'incontro è l'Italia!
> Sono sempre stato interessato a una domanda: la Russia generalmente supporta le nostre attività? Dal momento che faremo un colpo irreparabile in Italia a causa della guerra con Anonymous. Saremo almeno ricordati nella nostra terra natale?"
> ...


Godo copiosamente, spero facciano saltare tutto, dalle banche agli ospedali, é il giusto prezzo da pagare per essere i scendiletto di un vecchio rimbambito e di un pagliaccio in tutù montato di testa.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Minaccia cyberterroristica all'Italia da parte del gruppo filorusso Killnet.
> Il messaggio inoltrato:
> "30 maggio - 05:00 il punto d'incontro è l'Italia!
> Sono sempre stato interessato a una domanda: la Russia generalmente supporta le nostre attività? Dal momento che faremo un colpo irreparabile in Italia a causa della guerra con Anonymous. Saremo almeno ricordati nella nostra terra natale?"
> ...


A me non funziona sky, hanno iniziato con me?


----------



## fabri47 (29 Maggio 2022)

Secondo me è solo terrorismo, ma di sicuro stiamo facendo di tutto per farceli nemici e subire serie conseguenze.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è solo terrorismo, ma di sicuro stiamo facendo di tutto per farceli nemici e subire serie conseguenze.



Oltre a fare gli zerbini di Biden e fare continuamente servizietti orali a Zelensky,ora gli abbiamo mandato anche Salvini !
Lo credo che sono incaxxati neri


----------



## hakaishin (29 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Godo copiosamente, spero facciano saltare tutto, dalle banche agli ospedali, é il giusto prezzo da pagare per essere i scendiletto di un vecchio rimbambito e di un pagliaccio in tutù montato di testa.


Eh ma le sacrehhh libbertahhh? E l’ugraina cuore dell’Europa? E poi “putler” conquisterà il mondo?


----------



## fabri47 (29 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Oltre a fare gli zerbini di Biden e fare continuamente servizietti orali a Zelensky,ora gli *abbiamo mandato anche Salvini* !
> Lo credo che sono incaxxati neri


Salvini al massimo farà l'ennesima figura da pollo quale è.


----------



## IDRIVE (29 Maggio 2022)

Bravi, bravi, hackerate anche il programma del mio studio e quello dell'Agenzia delle Entrate, così mi prendo qualche giorno di vacanza. Se poi mandate in tilt anche il sistema centralizzato di Agenzia delle Entrate Riscossione (Ex Equitalia), vedrete quanti milioni di italiani diventeranno filo-russi.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Minaccia cyberterroristica all'Italia da parte del gruppo filorusso Killnet.
> Il messaggio inoltrato:
> "30 maggio - 05:00 il punto d'incontro è l'Italia!
> Sono sempre stato interessato a una domanda: la Russia generalmente supporta le nostre attività? Dal momento che faremo un colpo irreparabile in Italia a causa della guerra con Anonymous. Saremo almeno ricordati nella nostra terra natale?"
> ...



Ci penso da 10 minuti, qualsiasi cosa possano fare a livello informatico non mi tange manco per nulla.
Meglio cosi.

Almeno ci facciano divertire, partirei dall' account instagram di Gianluca Vacchi


----------



## Blu71 (29 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me non funziona sky, hanno iniziato con me?



Hanno iniziato dai Box della Ferrari


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Minaccia cyberterroristica all'Italia da parte del gruppo filorusso Killnet.
> Il messaggio inoltrato:
> "30 maggio - 05:00 il punto d'incontro è l'Italia!
> Sono sempre stato interessato a una domanda: la Russia generalmente supporta le nostre attività? Dal momento che faremo un colpo irreparabile in Italia a causa della guerra con Anonymous. Saremo almeno ricordati nella nostra terra natale?"
> ...



Salterà tutto il sistema mentre firma Gerry


----------



## 7vinte (29 Maggio 2022)

I primi hacker che avvisano


----------



## danjr (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Minaccia cyberterroristica all'Italia da parte del gruppo filorusso Killnet.
> Il messaggio inoltrato:
> "30 maggio - 05:00 il punto d'incontro è l'Italia!
> Sono sempre stato interessato a una domanda: la Russia generalmente supporta le nostre attività? Dal momento che faremo un colpo irreparabile in Italia a causa della guerra con Anonymous. Saremo almeno ricordati nella nostra terra natale?"
> ...


Faranno un attacco irreparabile tipo far arrivare i treni in orario?


----------



## malos (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Minaccia cyberterroristica all'Italia da parte del gruppo filorusso Killnet.
> Il messaggio inoltrato:
> "30 maggio - 05:00 il punto d'incontro è l'Italia!
> Sono sempre stato interessato a una domanda: la Russia generalmente supporta le nostre attività? Dal momento che faremo un colpo irreparabile in Italia a causa della guerra con Anonymous. Saremo almeno ricordati nella nostra terra natale?"
> ...


Altra scusa per la slitta closing


----------



## Blu71 (29 Maggio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> I primi hacker che avvisano



Sono hacker premurosi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Maggio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> I primi hacker che avvisano



Con il livello di cybersicurezza che abbiamo in Italia,potrebbero avvisare anche con 10 mesi in anticipo che non cambierebbe assolutamente niente

Non so se alcuni di voi ricorderanno ancora l'impiegato romano in smarworking (nel periodo di quarantena) che,prendendosi un vairuz nel suo pc di casa,mise in ginocchio la Regione Lazio.
Cioè,non l'azienda asdrubale di Caltanissetta (salutiamo gli amici di Caltanisetta ),ma la regione Lazio.

Speriamo che questi haker siano più bravi che chiacchieroni e che mettano ko tutto il sistema italiano,così sarà la volta buona che anche in Italia si dia una accelerata in questo campo dal momento che ancora siamo fermi agli anni 60.


----------



## diavolo (29 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci penso da 10 minuti, qualsiasi cosa possano fare a livello informatico non mi tange manco per nulla.
> Meglio cosi.
> 
> Almeno ci facciano divertire, partirei dall' account instagram di Gianluca Vacchi


Possono sempre crearti una cartella esattoriale ed infilarci dentro i debiti dell'Inter.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Maggio 2022)

Per fare un attacco hacker devastante alle infrastrutture pubbliche italiane basta un 12enne brufuloso, non c'è bisogno di chissà che, anzi non c'è manco bisogno di un attacco hacker dal 12 enne che segue una guida da youtube, basta mandare una mail con scritto "hai vinto millemila milioni di euro, clicca qui per ricevere il bonifico" ...

Poi tutti i giornali partiranno con i titoloni, stile regione Lazio, "ATTACCO TERRORISTICO!111!!!" " ITALIA PRESA DI MIRA"


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Maggio 2022)

Che gentili! Avvisano prima!


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci penso da 10 minuti, qualsiasi cosa possano fare a livello informatico non mi tange manco per nulla.
> Meglio cosi.
> 
> Almeno ci facciano divertire, partirei dall' account instagram di Gianluca Vacchi


Se ti svuotano il c/c o se cancellano i dati bancari non ti cambia nulla?
Se mandano in stallo i gestori delle reti elettriche non ti cambia nulla?

Amico io penso che come al solito sti hacker alla fine non faranno una mazza però hai voglia se possono mandarci in tega.. Ormai sta tutto nel web..
Nella mia zona pochi mesi fa hanno hackerato il sito della ulss mandando in crisi esami etc..
Vediamo che succede..
Cmq noi italiani sempre i più fessi


----------



## pazzomania (29 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se ti svuotano il c/c o se cancellano i dati bancari non ti cambia nulla?
> Se mandano in stallo i gestori delle reti elettriche non ti cambia nulla?
> 
> Amico io penso che come al solito sti hacker alla fine non faranno una mazza però hai voglia se possono mandarci in tega.. Ormai sta tutto nel web..
> ...



Si certo, intendevo nulla che metta in pericolo la mia esistenza.

Tutto il resto è risolvibile, senza troppi problemi.

Comunque di certo, vanno ringraziati per averci avvisati


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si certo, intendevo nulla che metta in pericolo la mia esistenza.
> 
> Tutto il resto è risolvibile, senza troppi problemi.
> 
> Comunque di certo, vanno ringraziati per averci avvisati


Infatti mi sa di buffonata..


----------



## pazzomania (29 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti mi sa di buffonata..



Direi ragionevole certezza...


----------



## Devil man (29 Maggio 2022)

Che sputtanassero un bel po' dei nostri politici invece di colpire la popolazione, visto che la maggioranza tifa per la Russia e non vuole questa inutile guerra


----------



## ignaxio (29 Maggio 2022)

Mi sa che il sito INPS tornerà a funzionare allora


----------



## pazzomania (29 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Che sputtanassero un bel po' dei nostri politici invece di colpire la popolazione, visto che la maggioranza tifa per la Russia e non vuole questa inutile guerra



Ma figurati.

Molto più facile mandino per aria il sistema informatico dei poveracci che devono fare una chemioterapia, piuttosto che i governanti si mangino tra di loro...


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Che sputtanassero un bel po' dei nostri politici invece di colpire la popolazione, visto che la maggioranza tifa per la Russia e non vuole questa inutile guerra


É proprio la stupidità della popolazione a sostenere questa politica e questi politici, forse, ma forse eh, perché pure dopo 2 anni di Covid di immaginario ancora sento dire che hanno fatto bene, se colpiscono la popolazione quest'ultima si sveglia. Ma non ci spero


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Godo copiosamente, spero facciano saltare tutto, dalle banche agli ospedali, é il giusto prezzo da pagare per essere i scendiletto di un vecchio rimbambito e di un pagliaccio in tutù montato di testa.


Lascia stare non hai la minima idea di cosa voglia dire e di quanti innocenti ne pagherebbero le conseguenze.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Che sputtanassero un bel po' dei nostri politici invece di colpire la popolazione, visto che la maggioranza tifa per la Russia e non vuole questa inutile guerra



Questa "inutile" Guerra l'ha cominciata la Russia, la Russia può fermarla, la Russia sta attaccando. A voi forse non è entrato in testa questo dettaglio. O meglio, lo sapete benissimo, ma siccome a dirlo è gente che vi è antipatica, tifate per gli avversari.
E no, la maggioranza non tifa Russia, ma vuole la Pace.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Maggio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Questa "inutile" Guerra l'ha cominciata la Russia, la Russia può fermarla, la Russia sta attaccando. A voi forse non è entrato in testa questo dettaglio. O meglio, lo sapete benissimo, ma siccome a dirlo è gente che vi è antipatica, tifate per gli avversari.
> E no, la maggioranza non tifa Russia, ma vuole la Pace.


La maggioranza pensa al proprio tornaconto. Molti agricoltori hanno aderito alla protesta coldiretti di abbattimento cinghiali, cosa moralmente ingiusta, ma che va a favore dei propri interessi. Forse come esempio non calza alla perfezione, ma penso che si sia capito cosa voglio dire.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lascia stare non hai la minima idea di cosa voglia dire e di quanti innocenti ne pagherebbero le conseguenze.



Magari non ci sentiremo più per un anno  , ma mettere in ginocchio intere nazioni pigiando due tasti ma sa che è più facile a dirsi che a farsi, altrimenti verrebbe fatto di continuo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Magari non ci sentiremo più per un anno  , ma mettere in ginocchio intere nazioni pigiando due tasti ma sa che è più facile a dirsi che a farsi, altrimenti verrebbe fatto di continuo.


Ma no, mi meraviglio che la gente scriva cose completamente prive di senso e umanità.

“ spero blocchino gli ospedali “ è di una disumanità assoluta come frase. Non la accetto.


----------



## Devil man (29 Maggio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Questa "inutile" Guerra l'ha cominciata la Russia, la Russia può fermarla, la Russia sta attaccando. A voi forse non è entrato in testa questo dettaglio. O meglio, lo sapete benissimo, ma siccome a dirlo è gente che vi è antipatica, tifate per gli avversari.
> E no, la maggioranza non tifa Russia, ma vuole la Pace.


La maggioranza Italiana non vuole mandare le armi all'Ucraina.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Maggio 2022)

magari Hakerano l'algoritmo di Jerry e ci porta Haaland e Salah


----------



## pazzomania (29 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma no, mi meraviglio che la gente scriva cose completamente prive di senso e umanità.
> 
> “ spero blocchino gli ospedali “ è di una disumanità assoluta come frase. Non la accetto.



Va beh, sto evitando questo genere di argomenti per quieto vivere.

Altrimenti ce ne sarebbe da dire in generale.. robe che mi fanno chiedere in che mondo siamo finiti.

Non mi riferisco all' utente con cui discutevi che spero abbia usato volutamente un'iperbole, è più una considerazione ad ampissimo spettro.


----------



## alexxx19 (29 Maggio 2022)

Io spero che mi buttino qualche soldino nel conto...tanto togliermene non possono di sicuro per come sono messo


----------



## 7vinte (29 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> La maggioranza Italiana non vuole mandare le armi all'Ucraina.


Non significa tifare Russia


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va beh, sto evitando questo genere di argomenti per quieto vivere.
> 
> Altrimenti ce ne sarebbe da dire in generale.. robe che mi fanno chiedere in che mondo siamo finiti.
> 
> Non mi riferisco all' utente con cui discutevi che spero abbia usato volutamente un'iperbole, è più una considerazione ad ampissimo spettro.


In generale i social hanno sdoganato tutto, e non mi piace per niente. Il rispetto sempre prima di tutto, soprattutto se è gente che soffre in ospedale .


----------



## gabri65 (29 Maggio 2022)

Proprio non ce la facciamo a scindere il tifo pro-Russia dal tenere un comportamento non eccessivamente penalizzante per il popolo itagliano.

Improvvisamente siamo diventati una specie di terra dei figli di Gandhi, armati fino ai denti, ai quali è stata affidata la missione divina di sovrintendere la giustizia e la libertà della galassia. Poco importa se un certo tipo di comportamento avrà conseguenze più o meno dirette o indirette sulla qualità della vita anche dei propri figli. L'importante è issare il bandierone atlantista delle ideologie.

Si ripete la storia della pandemia, ovviamente. E si ripeterà anche dopo la guerra con la prossima puttanata che ci propineranno.

E ancora, e ancora, e ancora, ad nauseam.


----------



## Alkampfer (29 Maggio 2022)

mi spiace dirlo, visto che abito in Italia , ma ce lo meritiamo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Maggio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Questa "inutile" Guerra l'ha cominciata la Russia, la Russia può fermarla, la Russia sta attaccando. A voi forse non è entrato in testa questo dettaglio. O meglio, lo sapete benissimo, ma siccome a dirlo è gente che vi è antipatica, tifate per gli avversari.
> E no, la maggioranza non tifa Russia, ma vuole la Pace.


La Russia l'ha cominciata ma usa e nato non lo tengono nelle mutande all'idea di farla durare più a lungo possibile. Non raccontiamoci balle, l'unico tifo lo fate voi filo americani perché l'ammeriga dominà, evviva lo zio same catsate simili. Il fatto che abbiano ammazzato più gente di chiunque altro non vi tange minimamente


----------



## davidsdave80 (29 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è solo terrorismo, ma di sicuro stiamo facendo di tutto per farceli nemici e subire serie conseguenze.


Che e ancora piu allucinante se si pensa che la Russia e i russi hanno sempre nutrilto grande stima per gli italiani e l italia


----------



## Milanoide (29 Maggio 2022)

Insomma questa bella portaerei a forma di stivale non dovrebbe avere protettori. 
Da sola, pur così divisa e litigiosa, si saprebbe difendere benissimo.
Si-ssi.
Poi venite qui a fare discorsi del non contiamo niente, siamo autolesionisti, se non ci fosse il PD domineremmo il mondo, ma siete i primi a sperare che uno straniero ci colpisca duro. Bel patriottismo. E non vi interrogate su quel 75% di schieramenti politici che non riescono a impedire al PD, ora stra-atlantista, di fare quel razzo che gli pare senza mai vincere le elezioni.
Ah, già. Il "sistema" spiega tutto.
Si-ssi.


----------



## sacchino (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Minaccia cyberterroristica all'Italia da parte del gruppo filorusso Killnet.
> Il messaggio inoltrato:
> "30 maggio - 05:00 il punto d'incontro è l'Italia!
> Sono sempre stato interessato a una domanda: la Russia generalmente supporta le nostre attività? Dal momento che faremo un colpo irreparabile in Italia a causa della guerra con Anonymous. Saremo almeno ricordati nella nostra terra natale?"
> ...


Nooooooo domani niente por.no.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Maggio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Insomma questa bella portaerei a forma di stivale non dovrebbe avere protettori.
> Da sola, pur così divisa e litigiosa, si saprebbe difendere benissimo.
> Si-ssi.
> Poi venite qui a fare discorsi del non contiamo niente, siamo autolesionisti, se non ci fosse il PD domineremmo il mondo, ma siete i primi a sperare che uno straniero ci colpisca duro. Bel patriottismo. E non vi interrogate su quel 75% di schieramenti politici che non riescono a impedire al PD, ora stra-atlantista, di fare quel razzo che gli pare senza mai vincere le elezioni.
> ...



Ci sappiamo difendere benissimo, se vogliamo. A parte l'episodio della WWII non mi risulta che siamo stati sconfitti. Se cominciassimo a comportarci da uomini invece che da zerbini, vedi che nessuno ci fa del male, poiché noi non ne facciamo agli altri. Invece in questo preciso momento lo facciamo a noi stessi, mi sembra.

Siamo sconfitti adesso, che hanno fatto diventare questo paese un guazzabuglio di mafiosi e incompetenti mischiati alla brava gente, a forza di lavaggi del cervello, bandiere arcobaleno e delinquenti piazzati nei posti chiave del comando.

E certo che mi sento patriota se dico che ci dovrebbero colpire duro. Così almeno forse ci svegliamo dal coma profondo nel quale versiamo, e cominciamo a fare piazza pulita del degrado imperante che ci porterà in breve tempo all'implosione. Io lo chiamo patriottismo. Quello che forse intendi tu mi sembra immobilismo, se non corresponsabilità.

Voglio vedere con che coraggio si rinnega l'esistenza di un sistema, quando si vede gente onesta ipertassata e poi il fisco non riesce a fare niente con intere aziende conniventi che riescono ad evadere milioni e milioni di euro. Ma lo sai benissimo anche tu che di esempi ce ne sono a miliardi. Non ti basta vedere che succede giornalmente? Mai avuto un problema con lo stato, la sanità, la scuola e via discorrendo? Tutto a posto con bollette e fregature varie? Riesci ad ottenere giustizia ogniqualvolta vedi qualcosa che non funziona?

Ma ormai è troppo tardi, il treno lo abbiamo perso.


----------



## cris (29 Maggio 2022)

Si si 
Ce la stiamo facendo sotto
Sti russi tanto fumo niente arrosto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Minaccia cyberterroristica all'Italia da parte del gruppo filorusso Killnet.
> Il messaggio inoltrato:
> "30 maggio - 05:00 il punto d'incontro è l'Italia!
> Sono sempre stato interessato a una domanda: la Russia generalmente supporta le nostre attività? Dal momento che faremo un colpo irreparabile in Italia a causa della guerra con Anonymous. Saremo almeno ricordati nella nostra terra natale?"
> ...



*Allerta diramata da Agenzia cybersicurezza nazionale:

"Si rilevano segnali e minacce di possibili attacchi imminenti ai danni, in particolare, di soggetti nazionali pubblici, soggetti privati che erogano un servizio di pubblica utilità o soggetti privati la cui immagine si identifica con ii Paese Italia.** I**mplementare misure di sicurezza con effetto immediato per mantenere un attento controllo sulle infrastrutture IT".*


----------



## Blu71 (30 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Mi sa che il sito INPS tornerà a funzionare allora




Chiedi davvero troppo


----------



## sampapot (30 Maggio 2022)

se vi do il mio iban, mi fate un bonifico di 100 milioni? (euro, non rubli)


----------



## Devil man (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Allerta diramata da Agenzia cybersicurezza nazionale:
> 
> "Si rilevano segnali e minacce di possibili attacchi imminenti ai danni, in particolare, di soggetti nazionali pubblici, soggetti privati che erogano un servizio di pubblica utilità o soggetti privati la cui immagine si identifica con ii Paese Italia.** I**mplementare misure di sicurezza con effetto immediato per mantenere un attento controllo sulle infrastrutture IT".*


Killnet - ha anche detto che il "vero" team anonymus lavora insieme a loro sono alleati e che i vari gruppi "Anonymus Italia", sono solo dei Fake.

Avviata operazione " PANOPTICON" tradotto dal greco, " uno spazio in cui tutto è visibile"


----------



## Alkampfer (30 Maggio 2022)

news ? nada ? hanno chiuso almeno il gruppo fb delle bimbe di conte ?


----------



## kYMERA (30 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Killnet - ha anche detto che il "vero" team anonymus lavora insieme a loro sono alleati e che i vari gruppi "Anonymus Italia", sono solo dei Fake.
> 
> Avviata operazione " PANOPTICON" tradotto dal greco, " uno spazio in cui tutto è visibile"


certo, e per quale ragiona Anonymus dovrebber lavorare con loro?


----------



## Devil man (30 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> certo, e per quale ragiona Anonymus dovrebber lavorare con loro?


Chiedilo a loro  io ho solo riportato la notizia


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Maggio 2022)

allora? Siamo morti e non lo sappiamo?


----------



## ignaxio (30 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chiedi davvero troppo


Stamattina mi sono arrivati soldi dall’INPS, mi sa che hanno hackerato di brutto


----------



## Swaitak (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Allerta diramata da Agenzia cybersicurezza nazionale:
> 
> "Si rilevano segnali e minacce di possibili attacchi imminenti ai danni, in particolare, di soggetti nazionali pubblici, soggetti privati che erogano un servizio di pubblica utilità o soggetti privati la cui immagine si identifica con ii Paese Italia.** I**mplementare misure di sicurezza con effetto immediato per mantenere un attento controllo sulle infrastrutture IT".*


sarà un leak di immagini private dagli iphone degli interessati


----------



## Raryof (30 Maggio 2022)

Stamattina si sono messi lì alle 4.30 - 4.45 per arrivare puntuali all'attacco delle 5 ma a quanto pare tra green pass digitale richiesto e lentezza dei servizi nonché l'assoluta plasticità di tutto ciò che riguarda il sistema Italia, digitale compreso, hanno fallito l'attacco, la burocrazia è salva, il sistema paese vivrà ancora un po', da morto.
Io mi sbilancio, stiamo vincendo la guerra, dai, è palese.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Proprio non ce la facciamo a scindere il tifo pro-Russia dal tenere un comportamento non eccessivamente penalizzante per il popolo itagliano.
> 
> Improvvisamente siamo diventati una specie di terra dei figli di Gandhi, armati fino ai denti, ai quali è stata affidata la missione divina di sovrintendere la giustizia e la libertà della galassia. *Poco importa se un certo tipo di comportamento avrà conseguenze più o meno dirette o indirette sulla qualità della vita anche dei propri figli. L'importante è issare il bandierone atlantista delle ideologie.
> 
> ...



Eh beh,ci sarà un motivo se la Russia,tra cittadini comuni,casalinghe di Kimzha e hacker giocherelloni,tra tutti i paesi NATO e non,ce l'ha a morte solo con l'Italia.
Chissà perchè,vero ?

Pensare che per loro eravamo una delle nazioni europee più rispettate e ben viste, ma grazie agli inetti al governo ci siamo giocati ogni bonus possibile.
Chissene se va a discapito della nostra popolazione,l'importante è andare dietro ad uno scorreggione e ad uno che doveva già essere portato via in orizzontale da 2 mesi e invece a breve ritroveremo anche in collegamento dal suo bunker su Italia's Got talent.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Maggio 2022)

Insomma, questi hacker!


----------



## 7vinte (30 Maggio 2022)

Insomma, questi hacker!


----------



## Blu71 (30 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Eh beh,ci sarà un motivo se la Russia,tra cittadini comuni,casalinghe di Kimzha e hacker giocherelloni,tra tutti i paesi NATO e non,*ce l'ha a morte solo con l'Italia.
> Chissà perchè,vero ?*
> 
> Pensare che per loro eravamo una delle nazioni europee più rispettate e ben viste, ma grazie agli inetti al governo ci siamo giocati ogni bonus possibile.
> Chissene se va a discapito della nostra popolazione,l'importante è andare dietro ad uno scorreggione e ad uno che doveva già essere portato via in orizzontale da 2 mesi e invece a breve ritroveremo anche in collegamento dal suo bunker su Italia's Got talent.



Hanno fatto male a scegliere l'Italia. Nessuno noterà la differenza...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2022)

*Post italiane in tilt.

Ma l'azienda parla di aggiornamento.*


----------



## nik10jb (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Post italiane in tilt.
> 
> Ma l'azienda parla di aggiornamento.*


A me sembrw che funziona correttamente. Ho controllato un vecchio pagamento di un bollettino e non ho avuto problemi


----------



## Swaitak (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Post italiane in tilt.
> 
> Ma l'azienda parla di aggiornamento.*


ringrazio gli haker per aver ottimizzato il sito poste, ieri non riuscivo a completare un operazione, oggi si


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (30 Maggio 2022)

Attacco coi cracker c era scritto no attacco hacker


----------



## Zenos (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Post italiane in tilt.
> 
> Ma l'azienda parla di aggiornamento.*


Saranno sicuramente gli hacker...


----------



## Devil man (30 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> certo, e per quale ragiona Anonymus dovrebber lavorare con loro?


Anonymus Austria, tramite comunicato ha annunciato che si schiererà dalla parte degli hacker Killnet

Notizia di 30 minuti fa, rimbalzata da diverse testate giornalistiche.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Maggio 2022)

Quindi la solita balla Fake ?


----------



## chicagousait (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Post italiane in tilt.
> 
> Ma l'azienda parla di aggiornamento.*


Poste Italiane è di solito sinonimo di efficienza. E' nel loro statuto essere poco efficienti


----------

